# Random Pile of Cuteness



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

Aboslutely flawed, with no value as show mice.. but still pretty damn cute all piled up!

25 babies from 4 litters -


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

omg gorg that cream in the bottom corner says choose me i want to come home with you.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww!!!!! So cute


----------



## Mymouse (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes very cute!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

CatWoman said:


> Aboslutely flawed, with no value as show mice.. but still pretty damn cute all piled up!
> 
> 25 babies from 4 litters -


you have the enjoyment of multi coloured litters.I love looking at the all sorts litters ,it's a bit of a draw back with exhibition mice.Black to black = more black.One of the reasons I keep brokens,not many showable animals but I like the anticipation of the markings coming through.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Ahh the beauties!! Haven't had Agouti bubas in years!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Aww cute...


----------



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

Since I haven't been able to find enough time to educate myself on the genetic aspects yet, every litter is like Christmas for me! :lol:


----------



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

Soo Soo Cute, Loving the little dark coloured ones


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

you have the enjoyment of multi coloured litters.I love looking at the all sorts litters ,it's a bit of a draw back with exhibition mice.Black to black = more black.One of the reasons I keep brokens,not many showable animals but I like the anticipation of the markings coming through.[/quote]

I agree it's one of the reasons I don't mind not having shows near me it makes it a little pointless to breed for show colors. I like working on the size and type (love the show size mice :love ) and keep the uniqueness of rainbow litters and messed up colors.


----------

